# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  kao micanje bebe, a nije

## velika mama

bok svima!
vec sam postavila pitanje na "intimna njega zene", ali nekako mislim da bi  vise vas moglo zaviriti ovdje i pronaci moje pitanje!!! pa kopiram: 
muci me cudna situacija. a to je da imam osjecaj kao da se beba mice u stomaku, a nisam trudna. 4 testa sam radila i svi su negativni.
osjecam golicanje i kretanje necega.
rodila sam prije godinu dana.
ako neko ima bilo kakvu informaciju molim nek se javi.
navodno bi moglo biti kretanje i rad crijeva.
hvala unaprijed!
sorry ko je dva puta citao!!!

----------


## Majuška

Ja sam rodila prije više od 7 mjeseci i skoro svaki dan imam rad crijeva takav da se u milimilimilisekundici osjetim ponovno trudna i onako oblije me onaj osjećaj sreće kad se beba miče i onda skužim 

 :Grin:  

moja beba je vani, štoviše, evo gledamo se 

Prije nisam imala takve explozije u crijevima ali sad očito imam. ne brinem jer jednostavno ne znam što drugo bi to moglo biti

----------


## Jelka

Tijelo žene nakon poroda je puno drugačije, pa tako kažu da će se s drugim djetetom micanje puno ranije osjetiti i sl.

Ja sad kad ležim na leđima, odjednom osjetim i ugledam kvrgu na trbuhu, 5 sekundi kasnije   :Embarassed:  . I smijem se sama sebi svaki put.   :Embarassed:

----------


## velika mama

hvala cure,
sutra idem ginekologici, trazila sam hitno. pa cu vidjeti sta je u pitanju. puno mi znaci saznanje da nisam jedina s tim problemom. 

samo sto sam sad jos vise uplasena jer mi je jedna cura  natuknula da bi mogli biti paraziti. 
ali dobro nisu paraziti nesto najstrasnije. a i odkud bi mi se pojavili kad fakat samo perem ruke, sve cistim, dezinficiram. osim sad morski odmor i razne vode i kupaone i ... joj ne smijem razmisljati.

javim vam sutra.

p

----------


## lelita

evo mene sad ludo zanima sta je bilo kod dr!!
javi!!
nadam se da je sve ok i da nije nista strasno.

----------


## malena beba

i mene, pliz javi sta je bilo, iman slicnih problema

----------


## bubica27

To se maternica smanjuje tj vraća na prijašnju veličinu. Ja sam to osjećala kao da se balon ispuhuje u stomaku nisko. Nadam se da je tako bilo i vama..

----------


## velika mama

evo me cure. bila sam danas kod dr. i TO NIJE NISTA; SAMO HORMONI!!!

kod mene se radi jos o vodenoj cisti na desnom jajniku. jako je velika (tako je rekla). ali i to ce samo proci. javlja se cesto kod zena nakon poroda, nakon dojenja... i svih tih lijepih akcija i hormonalnih promjena sa bebama.

ja sam vidjela kretnje na desnoj strani, pa je mozda to ta cista, ne znam. i dala mi je kontracepcijske pilule da uspostavim hormonalnu ravnotezu od koje ce se cista povuci.

ja sam prestala dojiti prije dva mjeseca, pa je vjerovatno i to malo pokrenulo nova desavanja u organizmu.

i tako drage moje, niko sretniji od mene!

hvala vam sto ste bile tu za mene!
p

----------


## lelita

:D  :D 
jupiiiiiii!!! bravo!!!
fala bogu da nije nista!

----------


## malena beba

super  :D

----------

